# Finder intall question



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Grabbed a Lowrance Elite 5HDI thanks to fellow OGFers posting in the Hot Deals thread. Was just out in the garage attempting to install and noticed the power cord is rather short. Seems pretty evident an extension of some kind is required. Anyone else run into this issue and can recommend a resolution?


Another question I have: When mounting the transducer, I intend to simply reuse the holes from the old finder rather than drill new. What do you guys do to prevent leaks, just add a dab of silicone caulk to the hole and run the screw through the caulking? Any special marine caulk required for longevity purposes?


----------



## gotoith (Jan 28, 2013)

I have the same set up on my jon boat. Used # 12 stranded red and black wire from home depot to bridge gap to my fuse panel. I always hook to a panel even if there is an inline fuse included. This is fine for your application. When I ran wire in my charter boat, I uses tinned strand wire from ancor. This is true marine wire. Probably not worth driving out of the way to buy. When you crimp the wire, recommend you shrink wrap the crimp over tape.

When you add the transducer you really should use 3m 5200 marine caulk, especially, especially, especially if you have wood in your transom. 5200 is the the best for your job. I don't see where using old holes is bad....hopefully, the holes line up.

All the Best,

Scott


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Much thanks, Scott. Will head out to the Depot this morning.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

The other blue and orange wires are for networking,look at the very top Workdog gives a good explanation on this.if it's not for you,then Lowrance recommends taping these individualy with electric tape then tape over the whole bunch. Don't leave these bare. If you don't have a fuse panel,just splice some 16gage or 14 to length. And make sure to use the inline fuse that came with the unit.splice the inline within a foot of the battery on the red or positive side of the battery. The yellow wire that is with the red and black wires,tape this one also.it is a wake up wire,you won't need this. As mentioned 5200 for the holes.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

^excellent info. Thanks!


----------

